# White Crocs - Gatorland, FL



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thought I'd share this video of the White crocs at Gatorland,FL , what do you think, do you prefer them to normals, I personally think they look too plain:

YouTube - Gatorland - White Crocodiles


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

They look weird..... as tho they ain't real!!

cool tho!!


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

i was lucky enough to see these guys in the flesh they are stunning and HUGE!!

dont know why the video says they are white crocs when there alligators lol
i thought they were albino at first but there blue eyed leucistic.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i think they are ugly. not for me :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

stacy said:


> i think they are ugly. not for me :lol2:


Ditto


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

dont like the first ones eyes... other then that they're stunning!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

now to be honest i like them: victory:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

joe_oasis said:


> i was lucky enough to see these guys in the flesh they are stunning and HUGE!!
> 
> dont know why the video says they are white crocs when there alligators lol
> i thought they were albino at first but there blue eyed leucistic.
> ...


stunning in the flesh. im loving the blue eyed lucy look personally!
x


----------



## swaine (Jan 30, 2007)

stunning, specially the one with the dark pigmentation on heads and face


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

They are ugly like that and they look even more scary that the normal ones


----------



## mxjase (Nov 4, 2007)

*hi*

i saw these also when i went to gatorland thought they were wicked nowhere near the size of that gator that had to be kept on its own tho lol did ya go to reptile world on the 192?:2thumb:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

They look like plastic. I'm not a big fan of them. Like most reps, 9/10 times I prefare the normals.


----------



## SamP (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw these guys also when i went over in the easter. there really cool


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Gators are fantastic.:flrt:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG they are amazing.

lets say i had a DWAL, how much would those cost me?

before anyone says anything im not actually going to buy one...ever.....probably.


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> OMG they are amazing.
> 
> lets say i had a DWAL, how much would those cost me?
> 
> before anyone says anything im not actually going to buy one...ever.....probably.


think there in the 100s of thousands bracket not sure tho.i also think there stunning.:2thumb:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont realy like them, normal gators are so much nicer.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

daz666 said:


> think there in the 100s of thousands bracket not sure tho.i also think there stunning.:2thumb:


 
woah definetly not ever gonna buy one then, not for me me thinks.

would look nice in a huge display tank.


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> woah definetly not ever gonna buy one then, not for me me thinks.
> 
> would look nice in a huge display tank.


:lol2:totally agree could spend that sort of money on some amazing thai brides :lol2:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

its always good to see something a bit different, they look nice but id prefer norms : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Didnt these originate in the wild in florida, There was a little family of them living in a river... Then a hurricane come and they aint been spotted in the wild since?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

breeders find albino gators all the time...


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Didnt these originate in the wild in florida, There was a little family of them living in a river... Then a hurricane come and they aint been spotted in the wild since?


some guy in louisiana found them, there was 18 i think now there's 6


----------

